# J.M. Boswell: Berry Cobbler and Christmas Cookie



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Date of Purchase: March 3 and March 18 of 2011 
Storage: Mason Jars *

Berry Cobbler: 3/21

Me: Hey dude try this (tossing a plastic bag of berry cobbler to my friend)
Friend: (Sniffing and his eyes slowly closing and mesmerizing the smell) Lets go to the garage!

As we both opened the plastic bag we smell notes of vanilla, blueberry, berry-berry pie, and it does smell like a fresh baked pie with cobbler apple spice notes and with a blue berry and sweet cinnamon kick. The aromas coming out of this cheap ziplock bag which was transfered from my mason jar is amazing! Anyways, we both did the 1-2-3 pack method (easiest and most convenient). My friend was smoking from his basket briar pipe and i was smoking from a Savinelli Carmelita 920KS Smooth (Ghosts: Boswell Raspberry) pipe; this was my second time smoking from this pipe*

The tobacco is ribbon like, and a little moist but not too moist. Lit it with matches and a lighter and immediately smelled aromas of berry, blue berry, vanilla, cherry, blackberry, sweet taste of creamy candy (tastes like the hershy's mix swirl hard candy raspberry). Unbelievable taste and my friend said this is his best aromatic tobacco hes ever smoked! We smoked it to the bottom and i got a little bite but my friend didnt. The bite didnt phase me, because my overall experience with this tobacco was an exciting trip of blueberries, boision berry, blackberry, apple cinnamon, and vanilla spice treat. 
*Recomendation: Yes
Grade: 5/5 * 
*









Christmas Cookie:
I was smoking Christmas cookie at a cafe around 4-5:30pm and while opening the ziplock bag which is transfered from a mason jar I smelled something very unique. A note of a toasty pastry dough. I wouldnt say cookie dough yet but more of a sweet toasty brown-sugared pastry.

The tobacco was just right and i applied the 1-2-3 packing method and smoking from my Savinellia Roma 616 Rusicated pipe (Ghosts: W.O. Larsen Signature, Vanilla, Blue Note, Da Vinci and Devils Holiday).**
**









I was lighting the tobacco with a lighter and while lighting i was struck with a a bomb of sweet cookie dough with brown sugar. Smells and tastes like a snookerdoodle and toasted brown sugar. The taste was surreal and completely different from any other aro i've ever tried. Smooth no bite and smells like an oven baking cookies. Very good experience. I had a sweet pleasurable experience and some people were very curious of the smell. This one guy said: "wow what is that smell hmmm". I thought the gentleman would leave instead he just stayed there smoked a cigarette hoping it will smell like Christmas cookie. Anyways JM Boswell's casing and creation is a aromatic hit and a classic experience. I would say that Berry cobbler and Christmas Cookie are my top five aromatics. 
A very wonderful experience. I would say the Christmas Cookie is a completely different experience and i recommend putting them in glass jars immediately so you can store the casing and flavor for ages.

*Recommendation: Yes
Grade: 4.8/5 * 









-Erwin


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Boswell makes some pretty awesome aromatics. I've smoke both of these, and can easily recommend them to others, even those dismiss aromatics should try these.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't smoke many aromatics, particularly heavily flavored ones, but you made that sound delicious. Great review, I may have to give these a try.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I envy your ability to detect flavors. I liked Berry Cobbler but all I detected was generic berry flavor.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Christmas Cookie didn't do it for me. It was good but just not for me. Berry Cobbler was pretty decent too. I'd say I tasted berry cobbler but not like you described it! Very descriptive palate.

You can skip Pom Holiday. I was really disappointed by it.

Great review!


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I got a sample of the Berry Cobbler in a pipe deal and thought it was very nice.. so, when I ordered more I tried the Maple Leaf (I'm a sucker for maple anything) and the Bear Blend. All 3 are excellent and some of the few the wife will allow in the car. If I could only keep one it would be the Bear Blend.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice review, I can't wait to try the cookie.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta love the Boswell aro's, even if you don't like aro's


----------

